# I have grown to love my blender..... lol.



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

I now believe its the most valuable piece of equipment i own 

My latest shake... Yes this will make you sick to read:

1 Orange

1 Banana

2 eggs

1 tin of tuna

2 table spoons olive oil

1 scoop protien powder

300ml milk

100grams oats

OH THE GOODNESS OF IT ALL  (EDITTED THIS AS I FORGOT THE EGGS)


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Yeah did make me feel sick lol


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Just throw anything and everything in mine. And down down down fast


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

any hint of tuna? or none, keep meaning to try this I do


----------



## UK muscle man (Sep 21, 2009)

GSleigh said:


> I now believe its the most valuable piece of equipment i own
> 
> My latest shake... Yes this will make you sick to read:
> 
> ...


WTF!!! fruit and tuna with milk

ah man thats sick


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Five-O said:


> any hint of tuna? or none, keep meaning to try this I do


Why tho?! tuna is expensive these days, 6 eggs are 70p! AND taste better in the blender!


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

whats the macros on that shake big guy?


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Why tho?! tuna is expensive these days, 6 eggs are 70p! AND taste better in the blender!


Actually Asda do 30eggs for £2.99  I tend to have 6-9 eggs a day at that price


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Five-O said:


> any hint of tuna? or none, keep meaning to try this I do


To be fair.. It just tastes odd.. lol. the stronger flavors do prevail though. Banana is always quiet a strong taste i feel


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

GSleigh said:


> Actually Asda do 30eggs for £2.99  I tend to have 6-9 eggs a day at that price


That's Asda price


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

Mate i brought a blender on tuesday and love the bloody thing.

Every mornin its

2 scoops nutrisport 90+

100g oats

1 banana

1 table spoon peanut butter

1 table spoon olive oil

2 egg whites

250ml water

250ml milk

mmmm, look forward to waking up n havin one every mornin, amen to the blender :thumb:


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> That's Asda price


God love caged hens


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Surley a scoop of protein power unflavoured from mp is cheaper than 70p?


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

gym rat said:


> whats the macros on that shake big guy?


Must admit i have it down to complete the macro tomorrow mate. First time i done a shake of this madness. ha


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Craig660 said:


> Surley a scoop of protein power unflavoured from mp is cheaper than 70p?


Yeah but it doesn't have the fat in it, plus its got a better amino profile than powder. I have a scoop of whey and eggs mate


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Magic Torch said:


> Why tho?! tuna is expensive these days, 6 eggs are 70p! AND taste better in the blender!


I like the eggs boiled too much thesedays jamie lol...just nice to know its an option bud if/when I get bored of the same old. :thumbup1:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Five-O said:


> I like the eggs boiled too much thesedays jamie lol...just nice to know its an option bud if/when I get bored of the same old. :thumbup1:


Thats what KFC is for  Hows you bud? Keeping well?


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Magic Torch said:


> Thats what KFC is for  Hows you bud? Keeping well?


keeping well, fat as fuk at 16st and happy lol....just messing with PL'ing at the minute :beer:

How are you mate, sliced and diced by the looks of that avatar :rockon: :thumb:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww tuna in your shake


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

That looks positively rank!!

Might need to get myself a blender soon, i'm having oats and an ommelete at the moment and struggle for time, shake would be handy.


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Ive been doing tuna shakes for years. I do:

Tin of tuna - wash thoroughly!

100g oats

2 x strawb. Mullerlite yogs

Scoop of protein blend

Splash of milk.

Blitz it.

Drink. Tastes good.


----------



## Nelson (Mar 22, 2009)

I tried a tuna shake ONCE...!!!


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

I have to say it...... Everytime i see this thread pop up i think it says

I have grown to love my Bender... lol

I keep double taking :no:


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

i tryed tuna and coke any1 tryed that


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

buy a tin of tuna (make sure its in brine)

mash it up and pour into siv

put it under the tap for a few minutes and swirl it about under cold water.

Stick in a blender

Drink

tasteless.


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

My old boxing coach used to blend 3 tins of tuna with a pint of water twice a day.... and no joke this guy looked like an orange.... dunno if it was attributed or maybe he just had jaundice but couldnt help taking the p**s out him sayin the tuna was oozing out his pours!


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Rossco700 said:


> My old boxing coach used to blend 3 tins of tuna with a pint of water twice a day.... and no joke this guy looked like an orange.... dunno if it was attributed or maybe he just had jaundice but couldnt help taking the p**s out him sayin the tuna was oozing out his pours!


maybe mercury poisoning lol


----------

